# APR Mobile question



## Bgatz (Apr 1, 2013)

My car sat for the majority of the winter. when I went and turned my Bluetooth on, and opened up the APR app, it asks me if I would like to update my hardware. it will only ask me if I disconnect the dongle and put it back on. My question is, is this an update for the app or an update of my tune. I have version 1.2 stage 2+. I have all the supporting parts as well:

Eurojet TBE
AFE stage 2 intake 
Rev D diverter valve 
Eurojet FMIC
R8 coilpacks with 1 step colder plugs


----------



## Ladder (Apr 10, 2013)

Update for the app. You can't upgrade programs or tunes through the APR Mobile device (yet)


----------

